# Our walk today



## maddysmom (Mar 8, 2012)

We could never leave him behind....Lacie's Mr. piggy that is 💕


----------



## maggie's mommy (Mar 12, 2006)

What a little doll! She is so cute.


----------



## maddysmom (Mar 8, 2012)

maggie's mommy said:


> What a little doll! She is so cute.


Thank you Pat! She has had him since the very first day I brought her home to me...they are soulmates 🐶💕🐷


----------



## pippersmom (May 21, 2012)

OMG that's so cute! Does she carry Mr Piggy with her for the whole walk?


----------



## maddysmom (Mar 8, 2012)

pippersmom said:


> OMG that's so cute! Does she carry Mr Piggy with her for the whole walk?


She carries him for one mile exactly, then drops him. If I pretend to walk away...she literally has a meltdown, lol.
This is one of the reasons I started to bring the carriage. I can hide Mr. Piggy in there once the drop happens, otherwise I started looking really crazy walking 3 dogs and carrying a stuffed pig :blush:


----------



## Aviannah's Mom (Apr 28, 2017)

:wub: I love it! :aktion033: What great pictures Joanne! Your girls are absolutely adorable in all ways! :wub:


----------



## sherry (Jan 4, 2013)

:HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley:Too cute!


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

I almost spat out my tea! Hysterical is a good word for your tribe, Joanne! I LOVE them, their personalities, in fact---everything about those little tykes. How does she know when she has walked a mile exactly?:HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley:


----------



## maddysmom (Mar 8, 2012)

edelweiss said:


> I almost spat out my tea! Hysterical is a good word for your tribe, Joanne! I LOVE them, their personalities, in fact---everything about those little tykes. How does she know when she has walked a mile exactly?:HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley:


Lol...she doesn't know...mommy knows! I have runkeeper app on my phone which shows how far we have walked. She drops it the same place every time :thumbsup:


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

:smootch::tenderh my gosh Lacie reminds Lorin and me of Matilda, my heart is full of love for that sweet sweet baby girl. I love that she loves her piggy, does it have a name? If not you should name her Toots:innocent: what can I say I'm in love with my grand piggy 

Ling Ling and Suki have it made lol.


----------



## maddysmom (Mar 8, 2012)

Matilda's mommy said:


> :smootch::tenderh my gosh Lacie reminds Lorin and me of Matilda, my heart is full of love for that sweet sweet baby girl. I love that she loves her piggy, does it have a name? If not you should name her Toots:innocent: what can I say I'm in love with my grand piggy
> 
> Ling Ling and Suki have it made lol.


Paula...I ALWAYS thought Matilda and Lacie resembled each other, in so many ways. Both so very sweet, loving and funny.
Lacie is so intune with people's feelings, my other two are oblivious to the world.

Her piggy that she adores so much is called Mr. Piggy and she takes him everywhere.
All her other stuffed toys have the same name "your baby"


----------



## mdbflorida (Feb 28, 2013)

How sweet and thank you for putting a smile on my face. Miss ya


----------



## maddysmom (Mar 8, 2012)

mdbflorida said:


> How sweet and thank you for putting a smile on my face. Miss ya


Miss you too, Mags! We will have to do a phone chat soon. xx


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

awww.


----------



## revakb2 (Sep 8, 2006)

So cute!


----------

